# Newbie



## Buckslayer (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello All,
Been camping forever, just bought a 2005- 25RSS 
Sellers moving to FLA. had to sell only used 8 times.
I plan to use it that many times or more this year.
WOW what a great unit. I have read many posts and plan to add more.
Thanks,
Buckslayer
Warren,
Michigan


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome







We had a 25rss and really liked it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new to you purchase. Have you had a chance to see this thread --> Michigan Outbackers Rally? Join us if you can!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Buckslayer
















Outbackers! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

W E L C O M E to the G A N G!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WELCOME *WELCOME* *WELCOME*

I hope you find this forum as friendly and helpful as I do. It's great fun too! We look forward to hearing about your camping experiences!

*HEIDI*


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> WELCOME *WELCOME* *WELCOME*
> 
> I hope you find this forum as friendly and helpful as I do. It's great fun too! We look forward to hearing about your camping experiences!
> 
> *HEIDI*


X2 PLUS if you can take pictures camping, then share them with us


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you on board. Enjoy the Outback.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family!! You're going to love it here!! 
















Scott & Michelle


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Buckslayer
Welcome to the Outback family!!

willie


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME fellow michigander !! Enjoy your trailer and the site! This place is a great place for suggestions and experience from a wonderfull group of people.

Travel safe !!
DT (Milford, MI)


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new camper!


----------

